# Reset constant



## Jozofa (22 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Petit soucis, lorsque je veux utiliser mon ATV 3, je dois régulièrement le reseter.

La petite led blanche s'allume bien, je suis sur le bon canal sur ma TV, mais pas d'image.

Je fais un reset et tout revient.

Une idée ???


----------



## Jozofa (24 Novembre 2012)

OK trouvé !

J'utilise une télécommande Logitech et le délai entre les "fonctions" était trop court.


----------

